# Upper Midwest GTG Summer 2014



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

2nd Annual Summer GTG is nearly here! We have a great lineup of speakers and subwoofers planned. It should be a great time. 

*Where:* Luke's house, Burnsville MN

*When:* Saturday July 26th 2014 all day

*List of subwoofers that will be present:*
2x Gjallarhorn
2x Othorn

*Speakers:*
JTR 215RT 
Yorkville U-215


*Amps:*
2x crest cc5500
2x crest cc4000
1x crest cc2800
1x Sunfire TGA-7400


*Processing*:
Marantz Pre-Pro AV-7005
Oppo BDP-93
MiniDSP 8x8 with Umik-1

*Who's coming?*
Current list of attendees:

Mechman- Confirmed
FireDust58- confirmed
ndskurfer- confirmed
whoiswes- confirmed
turbosc297
sandydankness- confirmed
Nabukicks- confirmed
stegen- confirmed
Superedge88- tentative
Kaiforce- confirmed
Michael Hurd - Confirmed
Brad S- Confirmed
Jeff Permanian (JTR Speakers) - confirmed
Dr_Mark- confirmed
Several local non forum members

*Music:*
Music:

Cream (Blu-ray)
David Gilmour (Blu-ray)
Pink Floyd - Time (SACD)
Trent Reznor - Carbon Prevails
NIN - Everyday is Exactly the Same (DVD-A)
Sherlock Holmes - OST Discombobulate
Eagles Gone Country - Hotel California
Boz Scaggs - Thanks to You
Jazz Variants
Aenema- Tool
Blues Deluxe- Joe Bonamassa
Slow Ride- Sublime
Frankenstein- Edgar Winter Group


*Movie Clips*
Movies:

THX Intro
Wizard of Oz - Witch Battle
Kung Fu Panda - Skadoosh
The Haunting - Someone's at the door
Olympus Has Fallen - Washington Monument
Flight of the Phoenix
Pulse
Pirates of the caribbean: at world's end- Sinking of the Endeavour
WotW- pod emergence. 
*Accommodations:*
My couches, local hotels. 

*Food:*
We will likely pool some cash and get famous dave's or pizza. Feel free to bring stuff too. 


Anyways here is the link to the main thread-

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1527744/upper-midwest-summer-2014-gtgL]


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Chicago area?


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

It will be in the Twin Cities area (MN)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I may have to attend this. When are you thinking of having this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I also moved this to the GTG forum. Where do they have the GTG threads at avs? I rarely go there as I hate the new format and I couldn't find the GTG area. :scratch: ***Disregard*** I found it. :T


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like we are aiming for the last weekend in July. Probably Saturday the 26th. How does everyone's calendar look for this?

Preliminary lineup:
Mains-
Yorkville U-215
Luke's SEOS 10s
JTR 215RT
Maybe my Klipsch KLF-30s?

Subs-
2x Gjallarhorn
2x Othorn
2x Tempest x2 loaded f20s
???
I'd really like it if someone brought a PSA Triax.
Anyone local have any Danley stuff?
Really would be nice to get a good variety of things for people to hear.


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

mechman said:


> I also moved this to the GTG forum. Where do they have the GTG threads at avs? I rarely go there as I hate the new format and I couldn't find the GTG area. :scratch: ***Disregard*** I found it. :T



Just noticed that empire township. Just moved my Dad and Stepmom from there a couple weeks ago to burnsville. 

I used to work at the Legion there before it became a Carbone's


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Copy pasted from the AVS thread. 

Currently list of members who've expressed interest:

tuxedocivic
tsloms
Ricci
sooly1
primetimeguy
FireDust58
Nabukicks
ndskurfer
whoiswes
turbosc297
sandydankness
Nabukicks

Jeff at JTR also confirmed that July 26th is open on his schedule, and we've requested that he bring (3) JTR 215RT.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll have to check my work schedule. Saturdays are tough for me. I may be able to come for a little while early in the day.


----------



## lukeamdman (May 12, 2011)

mechman said:


> I'll have to check my work schedule. Saturdays are tough for me. I may be able to come for a little while early in the day.


It's an all day event, so feel free to stop by anytime on 7/26!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Aw man, that weekend is the last baseball tourney for my son. Really like Jeff's stuff - I was deciding between his and Mark Seaton's speakers for my HT. In the end, I ended up going with the Catalysts to clear some amp space in my AV closet.

Have fun - looking forward to hearing some impressions!


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Main post in the thread is updated, if the avs link is disallowed please feel free to remove it.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh boy, wish I could make this! Post pics of the event, please.


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What time are you going to start it up at?


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

probably around 10am.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I should be able to make it for a little while. PM me Luke's address. :T


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Main list updated with attendees based on most current info.


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

11 days to the GTG. Plenty of space if anyone else wants to come!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I invited Shawn Godfrey (projectorpoint) from Tierney Brothers to attend. Not sure if he can make it or not but don't be surprised to see him there. And as I stated previously, I can only stick around for a short time as I work on weekends. I should be there between 10 and 11 and I'll have to leave no later than 1. 

Looking forward to it! :T


----------



## stormwind13 (Nov 25, 2012)

No problem, see you tomorrow!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks go out to Luke for hosting this and stormwind13 for telling us about it. I wasn't there very long as they broke for lunch shortly before I had to leave but I did get to hear the JTR 215RTs which sounded awesome. I'm not sure what the second setup that we listened to was but it sounded good as well. :T

I wish I could have spent the whole day there but I had to work. :foottap:


----------



## michael hurd (Mar 7, 2008)

Noesis 215RT vs. Yorkville U215.

Audio memory being what it is, and the long time in between switching these out, they both have similar qualities. They both do things that I have heard very very few speakers do, that is to have both midrange and treble from one common horn that controls the pattern well down low.

Klipsch Jubilee is one that does this very well: When you walk about the room off axis, the sound is cohesive, just like that from the JTR and the Yorkville.

Both the Noesis 215RT and Yorkville U215 can get louder than 'most' sane people would care to use them at, but for a larger HT these will rock your world.

The Noesis 215RT had a 16hz highpass on them, and we tossed everything we could at them, including Bass I Love You, and a few others. They took it in stride, powered by a Crest CC4000. ( correct me if I am wrong )

The Noesis was very very smooth and had great extension up high, as well as very good extension down low. This is truly a full range speaker that can satisfy most bass heads without requiring a sub.

To be fair, the U215 Yorkville had zero eq when we listened to them. The only wart I could identify was that David Gilmour's voice ( I have the DVD ) was a bit nasal and the drums in the song "Time" were pretty flat sounding. [I am quite familiar with listening to this on a number of systems and headphones.]

Othorn & Gjallerhorn...

I have heard the 21" B&C loaded Othorn before, but it was outdoors and underpowered. I own LMS5400's, but have never heard the Gjallerhorn prior.

The server room scene in the movie "Pulse" was a test of the structural integrity of the house for sure. The room was breathing, while the magnets on both of the drivers in the horn were ice cold after multiple clips and music.

The Othorn by itself is a fantastic device from 25hz+ but paired with the Gjallerhorn.... Just make sure you have enough amplifier and your are on good relations with your neighbors.

Each Othorn runs from 24 to 80 hz, and has it's own bridged Crest CC5500 amplifier, and each Gjallerhorn has it's own bridged Crest CC4000 covering the 15 to 26 hz region.

The Yorkville U215's had a smaller Crest CC2800 in stereo.

A miniDSP 8x8 handles all of the matrixing and processing for the subs and main speakers, but there was no eq on the mains other than a high pass filter, as they had just been put in the room for the GTG a day earlier, then pulled to put the JTR 215's in.

To recap: fantastic pattern control down low by both the JTR and Yorkville, resulting in smooth on and off axis performance with less early reflections and SBIR issues.

Quote of the GTG: ( Jeff Permanian, JTR Speakers ) " I like turning it up to eleven, these guys like turning it up to eighteen! "


----------

